# MacBook Pro 2011 100% compatible ubuntu



## l.poignant (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

ayant enfin réussi mon triple boot sur mon MacBook Pro 2011 avec Lion, Windows 7 et ubuntu.
Je cherche maintenant a rendre mon MacBook 100% compatible avec ubuntu peut importe la version les seuls problèmes que j'ai pu rencontrer sont le wifi que je n'ai pas pu faire fonctionner et le multitouch du trackpad qui donc ne me permet pas de faire défiler et ne me permet le clique droit.

J'ai trouvé plusieurs choses sur internet mais pour le moment rien n'a changé.

Merci pour votre futur aide.


----------



## l.poignant (11 Octobre 2011)

bientôt 100 vues et personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## edd72 (11 Octobre 2011)

Ceci doit fonctionner avec un MacBook Pro 8.x (2011 donc) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty#Wireless

Quant au Trasckpad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty#Touchpad


----------



## Azsde (12 Octobre 2011)

@Edd72 : Ils disent que c'est censé marcher en natif si j'ai bien compris ? Parce que ce n'est pas du tout le cas ...


----------



## l.poignant (16 Octobre 2011)

En effet pour moi ni l'un ni l'autre n'est natif.
Il y a ubuntu 11.10 qui vient de sortir je vais essayer cette version voir si elle apporte peut être un plus sur MBP 2011.


----------



## l.poignant (10 Novembre 2011)

Je n'est toujours pas réussi à mettre le wifi quelqu'un a t'il réussi?


----------



## Isdf (14 Novembre 2011)

Quelle est la marque et le model de carte wifi que tu as dans ton mac 2011. 
tu peux voir ca dans les informations système de mac os.


----------



## l.poignant (15 Novembre 2011)

> Interfaces:
> en1*:
> Type de carte:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0xD6)
> Version du programme interne:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.100.98.75.18)
> ...



Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé dis moi si ce n'est pas les informations que tu attendais


----------



## Isdf (16 Novembre 2011)

Cool, 
esce que tu as essayer d'aller rechercher les driver propriétaires de ta carte . 

Pour cela tu dois  aller regarder si les sources d'ubuntu sont bien parametrées. 

Pour cela il faut que tu regarde soit dans le ubuntu software center dans les menus tu as gérer les dépôts ou les sources tu clique dessus et tu sélectionne dans tous les onglets toutes les source non-free. Tu quitte et retourne au software center il devrait se mettre a jour et la dans la recherche tu cherche 

broadcom

tu devrai alors avoir un driver proprio  pour ta carte sauf si le modele est le seul non pris en charge par ce driver.

Je te conseil d'aller :

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx

c'est en anglais mais normalement juste la premiere étape STA est nécéssaire c'est ce que je t'ai expliqué plus haut.


----------



## tonekch (24 Novembre 2011)

Salut L.Poignant, peux tu me dire comment tu as installé ubuntu sur ton Macbook pro ?

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi l'installation ne marche pas, j'avais avant un macbook et je l'installait sans problèmes mais depuis que j'ai mon MBP c'est compliqué.

Pour l'installation je fais : 

- partitionnement via l'utilitaire de disque
- installation de refit (Jusque là ça fonctionne, l'écran refit apparait bien au démarrage)
- Je lance ubuntu via le cd d'installation a partir de refit
- puis ça bloque à l'écran de chargement d'ubuntu, le cd cesse de tourner et un écran noir apparait avec une message du type "filesystem not found".

Pour info j'ai un MBP sous Lion acheté récemment.

Merci


----------

